# Things CANCER cannot do



## gold4me

A good friend sent this to me after we lost Emmy to intramuscular hemangiosarcoma. Sometimes the grief is so awful I wonder if I can get through the day. I found myself thinking about how evil cancer is and why us. I tried so hard to feed the right food, give the best love and care, have the best medical care, the best supplements so what didn't I do right. Now I try to read this everyday to remind me what cancer CANNOT do to us. I love you and miss you Emmy!

***What Cancer cannot do...

It cannot cripple love.

It cannot shatter hope.

It cannot corrode faith.

It cannot eat away peace.

It cannot destroy confidence.

It cannot kill friendship.

It cannot shut out memories.

It cannot silence courage.

It cannot reduce eternal life.

It cannot quench the Spirit.

Author: Unknown


----------



## mybuddy

Martha

That is perfect! There are so many people struggling with this horrible disease, whether it is their dog, a loved one or themselves.

*I think this thread should be a sticky*...as I am sure there will be MANY who will find comfort in it.

Great post!


----------



## mayapaya

mybuddy said:


> Martha
> 
> That is perfect! There are so many people struggling with this horrible disease, whether it is their dog, a loved one or themselves.
> 
> Great post!


so true--and a great reminder of what cancer can never take from us!


----------



## PrincessDi

Thanks so much for posting this. It is a great reminder! So very sorry for the loss of your sweet Emmy.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank your for sharing, so true.


----------



## gold4me

That poem really helped me because I know that is how Emmy would look at life. I need to keep reminding myself so as not to fall into a dark place.


----------



## 3 goldens

I lost my Mom to brain cancer back in "88, my Irirsh Setter, Boots to bone cancer in "95 and KayCee to gastrointestinal stromal turmo in '08 .....and EVERY word of that is true.


----------



## mybuddy

3 goldens said:


> I lost my Mom to brain cancer back in "88, my Irirsh Setter, Boots to bone cancer in "95 and KayCee to gastrointestinal stromal turmo in '08 .....and EVERY word of that is true.


 
Wow....holy cow. I dont know what to say. How hard that must have been for you. (tears in eyes). I am so sorry you were given so many trials to overcome. 

(((hug)))) :smooch:


----------



## mybuddy

gold4me said:


> That poem really helped me because I know that is how Emmy would look at life. I need to keep reminding myself so as not to fall into a dark place.


 
You are right! Emmy was wagging her tail until the very end. So accepting of what is and not of what could have been. Never looking back wondering how things could have been different. Just enjoying every second of everyday.

Such a great reminder of how we ought to live. 

(((((hug)))))


----------



## Karen519

*Gold4me*

Gold4me

I am so very sorry about your sweet Emmy!

Thank you for posting this for all of us!


----------



## KathyL

*Your Emmy*

I am late in seeing your post but still wanted to tell you how sorry I am. I also have lost other goldens (2 to cancer) and just found out my Harley has 2 masses in the lung area. He was scheduled for an amputation of his left forelimb (a recurring infiltrative lipoma) and an xray of the chest the morning of surgery showed the masses. Not knowing how much time I have with him is so hard. I hope you are coping and now able to smile when you remember all the joy she brought you. Goldens are gifts!


----------



## Mygoldengirls

Your prayer here is soo wonderful! If you don't mind I'd like to print it out as a reminder for when I start to feel sorry for ME of all things!~ This is a very special prayer. Thank you.

Beth and my
GoldenGirls [and Bowzer]


----------



## josie78

*My family and I are very very sad!!!*

Hello to all I am a proud owner of 3 golden retrievers. Love them so much!
Yesterday I noticed my oldest one (BUDDY) not feeling very well..took him in for a check up (I thought he had like a cold or something) and the vet gave me terrible news!!! He has a tumor in his mouth on the top part!!! I have to put him to sleep...how what????? We are still crying over this not knowing how we can do this!!!! Anybody gone through this!!! My kids are devastated!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so sorry. There are many here that have been through it and should be able to answer all questions. You should start a new thread so more people see it. Click this link then above the orange bar click 'new thread' (looks like a piece of paper) Good luck. Welcome to GRF, I wish it was under happier circumstances ♥

Cancer Information for Golden Retrievers - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

mybuddy said:


> Martha
> 
> That is perfect! There are so many people struggling with this horrible disease, whether it is their dog, a loved one or themselves.
> 
> *I think this thread should be a sticky*...as I am sure there will be MANY who will find comfort in it.
> 
> Great post!


You are so right, we are new members, with our Rookie moving toward the bridge due to the Big "C", and we have found comfort and support from the kindness of these members.


----------



## paulie

Thanks for this post. I'm in the midst of a Golden crisis of mind. I lost my first Golden at 10 and knew without a doubt I would get another which I did. I lost that dog this past Christmas at 8 -- also to cancer. Now that I know all of the research about the prevalence of Cancer in Goldens I feel stuck. They were absolutely beautiful, loving, smart dogs but as I'm looking a puppies I just don't know.


----------

